# Precipitação máxima no mês de Março de 2009



## Rog (28 Fev 2009 às 22:27)

Qual a Precipitação máxima no mês de Março de 2009, registada numa estação oficial em Portugal.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2009 às 22:36)

Ao fim de ter depositado toda a minha confiança num mês de Fevereiro "normal", onde o AA se teria mudado para as Canárias em defenitivo e que a Era Glaciar tinha começado, eis que estou muito céptico acerca do mês de Março, onde, na minha opnião os mm ficarão pelos *50,1 mm a 75 mm *


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Fev 2009 às 22:38)

Bem depois de um mês tão seco como o de Fevereiro espero que o mesmo não se repita neste.
A contar com um possível dia especialmente chuvoso, como aconteceu recentemente na ilha da Madeira fui para o intervalo de 200.1mm a 250mm.

Espero que assim seja ou supere se possível. É sempre bom começar com confiança.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2009 às 22:40)

Votei no intervalo 150,1 mm a 200 mm


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2009 às 22:54)

Votei em 200,1 mm a 250 mm


----------



## João Soares (28 Fev 2009 às 22:56)

O mês de Março, vai ser uma mês chuvoso mas nao em Portugal Continental 

Mas sim, nos arquipelagos dos Açores e da Madeira 

Apostei neste intervalo:*250,1 mm a 300 mm*


----------



## kikofra (1 Mar 2009 às 12:11)

100,1 mm a 150 mm


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2009 às 12:15)

Escolhi o intervalo 200,1 mm a 250 mm


----------



## raposo_744 (1 Mar 2009 às 13:41)

Até porque agora esta a chover escolhi a de 200,1


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2009 às 14:08)

Um Março como em 2001, será pedir muito? 

Nesse mês caíram: 
963,7mm em Sta. Marta da Montanha;
788,7mm em Portelinha;
773,2mm em Castro Daire;
722,6mm em Barcelos.


Bem, vamos à confiança!
*300,1 mm a 350 mm *


----------



## Minho (1 Mar 2009 às 14:27)

AnDré disse:


> Um Março como em 2001, será pedir muito?
> 
> Nesse mês caíram:
> 963,7mm em Sta. Marta da Montanha;
> ...



Esse mês de má memória graças à incúria neste país... 



Votei no intervalo 100,1 mm a 150 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2009 às 14:59)

Votei no intervalo de 100.1 a 150 mm.


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2009 às 09:57)

250 a 300. Penso que há condições para ser um mês razoavelmente chuvoso.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2009 às 10:55)

Votei no intervalo 100,1 mm a 150 mm


----------



## Rog (2 Mar 2009 às 13:51)

Entre 200,1 e 250mm


----------



## iceworld (2 Mar 2009 às 15:01)

250,1mm a 300mm de


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Mar 2009 às 15:09)

Votei no intervalo 150,1 mm a 200 mm


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2009 às 19:11)

Votei no Intervalo que compreende todas as precipitações entre os *200,1mm* e os *250mm*!


----------



## MSantos (2 Mar 2009 às 19:55)

Votei no intervalo: *150,1 mm a 200 mm * Mas espero que chova mais...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mar 2009 às 22:19)

Votei no intervalo *[200,1 mm; 250 mm]*.


----------



## Acardoso (3 Mar 2009 às 22:55)

votei no intervalo de 100,1 mm a 150 mm
vamos confiar...


----------



## ct5iul (4 Mar 2009 às 08:54)

O meu voto foi  200,1 mm a 250 mm


----------



## Rog (6 Abr 2009 às 14:05)

Segundo o Boletim climatológico de Março de 2009 do IM, a precipitação máxima mensal foi registada em Lamas de Mouro com o valor 74.0 mm.
Votaram no intervalo [50,1 mm a 75 mm]:
*fsl, Mário Barros*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 14:26)

Rog disse:


> Segundo o Boletim climatológico de Março de 2009 do IM, a precipitação máxima mensal foi registada em Lamas de Mouro com o valor 74.0 mm.
> Votaram no intervalo [50,1 mm a 75 mm]:
> *fsl, Mário Barros*



Alguns como eu enganaram-se redondamente nas projecções para Março, pois foi um fiasco a nível de precipitação; nunca esperei os valores registados.


----------



## Rog (6 Abr 2009 às 15:55)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Alguns como eu enganaram-se redondamente nas projecções para Março, pois foi um fiasco a nível de precipitação; nunca esperei os valores registados.



É possível que esse valor faça justiça ao que se passou em Portugal Continental, mas nem por sombras mostra a realidade de algumas localidades, especialmente nas ilhas. 

Com várias estações pelo país porque se traça o perfil climático do país apenas com base em meia dúzia de estações?

Como exemplo registei em Março o 2º mês mais chuvoso dos últimos 3 anos: um total de 289,3mm. E aqui perto até existe uma estação meteorológica do IM.. mas não registou precipitação na maior parte dos dias.

Vou pegar num exemplo concreto: dia 8 de Março, o dia mais chuvoso do mês, aquando da passagem de uma depressão sobre a Madeira (tive nesse dia 67,9mm).
Aqui ficam os gráficos de precipitação desse dia, no Areeiro e na Estação de Santana (em São Jorge):












No norte da Madeira, onde por vezes existe diferenças de 10ºC face ao Funchal, onde mensalmente pode ocorrer 5x mais precipitação que na região sul, como obter outros dados fiáveis se a única estação oficial não transmite dados correctamente? De referir que actualmente apenas existe uma estação oficial do IM no norte da ilha, a de São Jorge - Santana. 

E já agora, porque se insiste no boletim climático do IM em referir o clima da Madeira apenas com base nas estações Funchal e Porto Santo? São as duas com uma realidade climática muito idêntica, não seria mais correcto e daria uma imagem mais real do clima, fazer uma análise entre a vertentes sul e vertentes norte? 

Já agora fica o gráfico da precipitação que tive (não é válido para esta sondagem), o Areeiro teve com certeza valores acima destes, mas não foi referido pelo IM.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 21:04)

Rog disse:


> Como exemplo registei em Março o 2º mês mais chuvoso dos últimos 3 anos: um total de 289,3mm. E aqui perto até existe uma estação meteorológica do IM.. mas não registou precipitação na maior parte dos dias.



A propósito dessa e de outras estações com dados duvidosos, estou a pensar contactar o IM para falar acerca disso e ver o que me dizem.
Há algum tempo, telefonei para saber o porquê de determinados dados de uma estação concreta e realmente passava-se algo de estranho com a estação, de que nem o próprio IM tinha conhecimento, por isso as nossas opiniões poderão sempre ser bem-vindas, desde que algum fundamento.


----------



## Veterano (6 Abr 2009 às 22:43)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A propósito dessa e de outras estações com dados duvidosos, estou a pensar contactar o IM para falar acerca disso e ver o que me dizem.
> Há algum tempo, telefonei para saber o porquê de determinados dados de uma estação concreta e realmente passava-se algo de estranho com a estação, de que nem o próprio IM tinha conhecimento, por isso as nossas opiniões poderão sempre ser bem-vindas, desde que algum fundamento.



  Começo a pensar que algumas das nossas estações "amadoras" poderão ter dados mais fiáveis que outras oficiais do próprio IM.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 23:05)

Veterano disse:


> Começo a pensar que algumas das nossas estações "amadoras" poderão ter dados mais fiáveis que outras oficiais do próprio IM.



Algumas, possivelmente, graças à qualidade das próprias estações e das respectivas instalações, que proporcionam uma boa exploração das potencialidades dessas estações.
Mas é claro que essas evidências devemos guardar apenas para nós, pois para o IM não há provas da qualidade dos nossos dados e dados oficiais serão sempre dados oficiais, já fora do cariz e da suposta «qualidade» amadora.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Abr 2009 às 14:12)

Rog disse:


> E já agora, porque se insiste no boletim climático do IM em referir o clima da Madeira apenas com base nas estações Funchal e Porto Santo? São as duas com uma realidade climática muito idêntica, não seria mais correcto e daria uma imagem mais real do clima, fazer uma análise entre a vertentes sul e vertentes norte?



Também concordo, pois já estive na cidade de Santana durante uma semana no Verão e há de facto uma grande diferença entre as vertentes norte e sul da ilha. Duas realidades completamente diferentes, enquanto em Santana estava nevoeiro ou chuviscava, à medida que avançávamos em direcção ao Funchal o tempo "abria" e havia uma grande diferença de temperatura.


----------



## AnDré (9 Abr 2009 às 00:34)

Veterano disse:


> Começo a pensar que algumas das nossas estações "amadoras" poderão ter dados mais fiáveis que outras oficiais do próprio IM.



Se no caso das medições de temperatura há sempre aquele se não de ser praticamente impossível termos um espaço amplo e com relvado, indo de acordo com as normas estabelecidas.

No entanto e no que toca a precipitação a história é outra.
Apesar da maioria das estações amadoras são terem uma resolução de 0,1mm como as do IM, os pluviometros encontram-se em geral muito bem instalados, e conseguem definir com boa precisão. Aí não há muito que enganar. 

Muitos dos nossos pluviometros andarão até bem melhor tratados que os pluviometros oficiais do IM. O de Santana na Madeira, já anda a precisar de uma limpeza (ou reforma talvez), desde há bastante tempo.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Abr 2009 às 17:42)

20 a 30 mm


----------

